# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Jedan posebni andeo.. ❤️

## vanilani

Pozdrav svima  :Wink: 
S obzirom na nasu specificnu situaciju svako iskustvo i savjet mi je dobrodosao! 
Naime, mi zelimo usvojiti tocno odredenu djevojcicu! 
Malena je udomljena, dolazi u vrtic i ide u skupinu sa mojim bioloskim djetetom! Jako se dobro slazu, a mala je u meni nasla podrsku, utociste i toplinu koju vjerojatno ne dobiva od udomiteljice koja je svima poznata kao izrazito hladna osoba! Kad ju je suprug vidio dogodilo se nesto neobjasnjivo, ljubav na prvi pogled! Udomiteljica joj je dopustila da dode na igru kod naseg djeteta, mala je kod nas procvala, divila se svemu, to je bilo tesko za gledati! Uzivali smo svi zajedno! Saznali smo da bude uskoro za posvajanje te imamo veliku zelju posvojiti ju! Ona je vec u nasim srcima, neprestano u nasim mislima i vec smo medusobno jako povezani! 
U ponedjeljak idemo u czss javiti se i predati molbu za procjenu!
Svjesni smo da su nam sanse male,jer imamo i mozemo imati svoje biolosko dijete, al sve bi dali da nju mozemo imati u svojoj obitelji! Svoju drugu trudnocu sam nazalost izgubila i jako nas je to potreslo! Taj mali andeo je mozda jedina prilika da imamo jos jedno dijete! Nadamo se happy endu jer sudbina nas je spojila i okrenula nam zivote totalno i sve bi sad napravili da je s nama!
Svaki savjet, iskustvo, bilo sto nam je dobrodoslo u ovoj situaciji! ❤️
Hvala od srca!

----------


## palčica

Želim vam svu sreću i da upotpunite svoju obitelj tom djevojčicom!  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Sretno!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Želim vam svu sreću!

----------


## bubekica

Prije svega sretno od srca! Prica je bas carobna, nadam se da ce imati i najcarobniji moguci zavrsetak!

Budi oprezna s iznosenjem detalja o djetetu, ipak je ovo forum...

----------


## Apsu

Sretno, sretno!
 :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Želim vam svaku sreću, svakako treba pokušati, ali malo sam skeptična prema cijeloj situaciji. Iskreno, bojim se da bi CZSS mogao reagirati ovako: vidjeli lijepo slatko dijete, doznali da će biti slobodno za posvojenje, doveli ga doma na probu da vide kako bi obitelj izgledala pa im se učinilo super kad bi bila njihova. Ovo brutalno zvuči, ali budite spremni i na takva razmišljanja.

----------


## vanilani

Mi smo ju htjeli prije nego je bila kod nas, bez obzira na sve i na to da je etiketirana kao "zlocesta udomljena curica"  ! Vjerujemo u nju i znamo da joj mozemo pruziti svu paznju i ljubav koja je njoj toliko potrebna! Svjesni smo da nemamo neke izglede, al nebi si mogli oprostiti da nismo ni pokusali pomoci joj ❤️

----------


## vanilani

Ja vjerujem da ova prica zvuci nevjerovatno, al jednostavno se nesto izdogadalo medu nama...Sudbina! Suprug je uvijek govorio da nebi posvojio jer moze imati svoje, puno put smo vec dosli na tu temu,al odkad je vidio tu malu prvi put na par minuta ne izlazi mu iz glave, ne mogu to objasniti rijecima, previse emocija je u pitanju! Mislimo si posto nas je sama sudbina dovela do svega toga, nek sudbina ucini svoje i do kraja! Svjesni smo svega, al nadamo se! Zanima me ako znate vec za slucaj da se posvojilo tocno odredeno dijete?

----------


## sonči

Držim Vam fige............to bi bilo prelijepo!

----------


## vanilani

I to nikako nije prica tipa dopala se mala i bas bi nam pasala, mi se vec sad osjecamo nekako odgovorni za njenu sudbinu i ako nebude kod nas zavrsila uvijek budemo se pitali gdje je i kako je.. I stvarno cemo biti zahvalni sto smo upoznali tog andela... Dok je ona pored mene osjecam se drugacije, mirno, stalozeno.. Ja vam ne mogu objasniti te osjecaje... Jedino sto znam da nam je bez obzira na ishod ove price promijenila zivot...

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

zelim vam svu srecu da upijete u svome naumu!sretno!

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

To što imate biološko dijete, nije prepreka. Postoji ona stavka da se sve radi za dobrobit djeteta. A meni se čini da je za dijete bolje da bude usvojeno u obitelj s kojom već ima razvijene emotivne veze. Zar nije i naša ministrica prvo upoznala dijete i zbližila se s njim pa ga zatim usvojila, i to kao samohrana majka. Dakle, samo budite uporni! Želim vam svu sreću!

----------


## vanilani

Hvala svima! ❤️

----------


## Val

ti, trenutno, živiš što ja sanjam....i mi razmišljamo slično, samo imamo ih troje i, trenutno, fin. ne stojimo nikako.
sretno...poznat mi je osjećaj.

----------


## DeDada

Ni ja ne mogu konkretno pomoći, no želim vam svu sreću da uspijete!

----------


## vanilani

Ah.. I mi sanjamo.. Odlucili smo sutra odnjeti odma zamolbu za obradu/procjenu i zamolbu za usvajanje direktno kod soc.radnice koja nju vodi! Napisali budemo iskreno i od srca kak je situacija, prilozili nase slike s njom i nadat cemo se cudu! Drugo nam ne preostaje!

----------


## špelkica

Meni ne zvuči brutalno. Mislim da se tu dogodio klik s određenim djetetom i da je to najbolja moguća situacija. Druga stvar je ako iz nekog razloga djevojčica ne bude imala uvjete za posvojenje. S tim treba biti oprezan. Mislim da svaki Centar ima neku svoju praksu, vidjet ćete kako vaše soc radnice dišu.

----------


## čokolada

Molbu za obradu prije posvajanja trebate predati matičnom centru prema mjestu stanovanja, provjerite je li to taj isti koji vodi i malenu (ona se, pak, vodi prema mjestu prebivališta bioloških roditelja). Sretno!

----------


## vanilani

Da, u istom smo centru

----------


## vanilani

Molba je napisana, iskrena i od srca sa par prilozenih nasih slikica sa njom.. Nisam pisala nista konkretno o nama,nego o nasoj situaciji sa njom..Od sutra smo u rukama sustava

----------


## bodo

Sretno.Od srca se nadam da ćemo uskoro čitati predivnu priču o tome kako ste uspjeli postati obitelj  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Apsu

> Sretno.Od srca se nadam da ćemo uskoro čitati predivnu priču o tome kako ste uspjeli postati obitelj


X  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

I ja ću biti malo skeptična, istina, priča je romantična i slatka, ali meni bi tu bilo malo previše "otvorenih stavki". Biološki roditelji znaju gdje žive udomitelji kod kojih je dijete, ako ste vi, udomitelji i vrtić u istom kvartu, ne čini mi se baš kao dobitna kombinacija...Osim toga, nisam sigurna kako bi CZSS gledao na to, i koliko je to baš za dobrobit djeteta. Mislim, meni je sve to malo pre povezano, ali, Bože moj, nismo svi isti! Kako god, želim vam sreću!

----------


## Jelena

> I ja ću biti malo skeptična, istina, priča je romantična i slatka, ali meni bi tu bilo malo previše "otvorenih stavki". Biološki roditelji znaju gdje žive udomitelji kod kojih je dijete, ako ste vi, udomitelji i vrtić u istom kvartu, ne čini mi se baš kao dobitna kombinacija...Osim toga, nisam sigurna kako bi CZSS gledao na to, i koliko je to baš za dobrobit djeteta. Mislim, meni je sve to malo pre povezano, ali, Bože moj, nismo svi isti! Kako god, želim vam sreću!


I meni je slična misao pala na pamet. To dijete već vjerojatno zna i kako se preziva.

----------


## vanilani

To dijete sve zna, i roditelji znaju gdje je udomljena i sve ;( i nasli smo ih jucer na fejsu i gore su slike sa njom i iz iste su zupanije, mislim da ipak nebi mirno zivjeli.. Kad realno pogledamo u buducnost.. Nismo ni danas bili u czss ;( ;( ;( ipak nam je stalo da mala ima miran zivot, novi zivot!

----------


## martta

vanilani, samo naprijed! 
ako te ljubav vodi - sve drugo je nebitno! ali sve!
to što ste iz iste županije je nebitna stavka jer cijela naša Hrvatska je jedna velika županija  :Smile:  i većinom se djeca i posvajaju u istoj regiji, da ponovim nešto što mi je rekla jedna soc.rad.: "mi ne dajemo dijete izvan ... jer ne želimo mu dirati korijene". Tako da će i tvoja malena (ako bude išla u posvjanje) vjerojatno ostati u blizini. 

i na koncu, moraš znati ono što mi svi posvojitelji znamo: možda će tvoje dijete s 18 godina ipak poželjeti upoznati biološke roditelje, srodnike... A tada ti je cijela Hrvatska blizu. 

Bit posvojenja je ljubav. Barem meni. Sve drugo mi je nevažno. Važno mi je samo da smo moja kći i ja zajedno, da svaki dan uživamo jedna u drugoj. 

sretno!

----------


## špelkica

E da, kod nas zna biti takva praksa da dijete ode nekud van županije ako je to u njegovom interesu (ako bi se biološka obitelj miješala). Naše dijete nije došlo izdaleka, ali je situacija ostala čista- biološka obitelj mu je odlučila darovati šansu da živi u boljim uvjetima. Svakako se možete raspitati kako biološka obitelj "diše".

----------


## Rebbeca

Sve je to super... da je ljubav najvažnija, potpuno se slažem s tim, ali, neznam kakva bi to bila ljubav prema djetetu i dobrobit za njega da se ono susreće, pa makar i u prolazu s bio roditeljima, i kakav bi to bio život za novu obitelj, kada hodaš gradom i gledaš okolo u strahu. Dijete treba imati mir i stabilnost u novoj obitelji, i sigurno će osjetiti nesigurnost i nelagodu novih roditelja.

E sad, nisam se još susrela s izjavom soc. radnika da se djeca posvajaju većinom u istoj regiji. Jasno mi je da neće, osim ako baš nije nužno, veće dijete (kao što je bila moja kći ), dati u županiju gdje se govori potpuno drugačijim dijalektom, osobito ako je dijete školske dobi... Vjerujem da o takvim stvarima Centri promišljaju, kao i o tome da malo dijete može bez problema otići iz jednog na drugi kraj Lijepe naše. Kao što uvijek govore... posvojenje se zasniva i interesu djeteta.

----------


## Jelena

Vani postoje i modeli otvorenog posvajanja. Gledala sam neki prilog na njemackoj TV. Izgledalo je OK, al ja ne znam kakav stav da o tome zauzmem. Za neke slucajeve je mozda u redu.

----------


## špelkica

Amerikanci znaju imati takvo nešto, gledala sam neku emisiju gdje se mlada majka odrekla djeteta i dala ga na posvajanje, oni su joj dopustili da ga povremeno vidi, dobije slike, itd...Mi smo npr u dobroj vezi s udomiteljima jer smatramo da je to u interesu djeteta, da ne zaboravi bar taj dio života. Naravno da nam zna prigovoriti kad mu nije nešto po volji da ide natrag k njima, ali drago mi je da ima i nas i njih i da je voljen na sve strane.

----------


## vanilani

Svi vasi realni komentari su bili u pravu, a oni bajkoviti pali u vodu  :Sad:  gospoda iz czss nas je ljubazno otkantala, rekla je da je to sto smo si mi zamislili protiv svih zakona, da se to tak ne radi, da je nasa prica jako sipmaticna, ali da su nam realno sanse jako male.. Proplakala more suza ;( hvala vam svima na kometarima.. Nama drugo diejte ipak nije sudeno ;( svima koji cekate svoje andelice zelim od srca puno srece ❤️

----------


## rossa

> Svi vasi realni komentari su bili u pravu, a oni bajkoviti pali u vodu  gospoda iz czss nas je ljubazno otkantala, rekla je da je to sto smo si mi zamislili protiv svih zakona, da se to tak ne radi, da je nasa prica jako sipmaticna, ali da su nam realno sanse jako male.. Proplakala more suza ;( hvala vam svima na kometarima.. Nama drugo diejte ipak nije sudeno ;( svima koji cekate svoje andelice zelim od srca puno srece ❤️


Možda bi bilo korisno napisati koji su vam točno ideje bile protiv zakona.
Ne bih rekla da vam nije suđeno drugo dijete. Samo vam nije suđeno ovo dijete

----------


## DeDada

Vjerojatno nije kršenje zakona, ali prema njihovoj procjeni to ne bi bilo u interesu djeteta. Veliki je faktor što bi biološka majka u roku odmah znala gdje je malena posvojena. Nije istina da vam drugo dijete nije suđeno, ako to želite samo naprijed!

----------


## Rebbeca

I ja se slažem s curama, ukoliko želite drugo dijete, samo naprijed, ono vas negdje čeka!

----------


## čokolada

Čak i da se radilo o nadležnosti različitih CZSS, ova priča ne bi imala željeni završetak jer proces posvajanja ne počinje tako. 
Posvojitelji moraju biti spremni prihvatiti nepoznato dijete i nositi se sa svim njegovim znanim (najčešće vrlo slabo!), a mnogo više puta neznanim i neočekivanim teškoćama. 
Kao i u trudnoći - nadaš se da će sve biti u redu, imaš opće informacija s UZV-a, ali tek nakon poroda vidiš pravo "stanje", a nakon određenog vremena i eventualne probleme. Nema biranja, nema reklamacije. 
Zato i postoje sva ta silna testiranja i iskušavanja kroz cijeli proces. 

(Naravno uvijek postoje iznimke)

----------


## Val

Shvaćam što Čokolada misli, ali voljela bih da je situacija, ipak, malo romantičnija. Bez obzira na roditelje u istoj županiji.
Sretno dalje!!

----------


## rozalija

Sretno draga i od srca vam želim da mala princeza što prije bude dio vaše obitelji.
I mi imamo biološko dijete i nismo odustali od posvajanja (mada mi živimo u BiH) i kada sam razgovarala sa socijalnim radnicama u par centara rekli su da to što imamo dijete nije prepreka za posvajanje čak i u nekim centrima su rekli da je to plus znači da razmišljaju na način da je bolje da posvojene dijete odrasta uz brata ili sestru pa će i cijeli taj proces prilagodbe na obitelj biti brži i jednostavniji.

----------


## TanjaN

Vanilani, zaista od srca želim da uspijete u posvajanju te djevojčice koju toliko volite.

----------


## posvojenacurica

> I ja ću biti malo skeptična, istina, priča je romantična i slatka, ali meni bi tu bilo malo previše "otvorenih stavki". Biološki roditelji znaju gdje žive udomitelji kod kojih je dijete, ako ste vi, udomitelji i vrtić u istom kvartu, ne čini mi se baš kao dobitna kombinacija...Osim toga, nisam sigurna kako bi CZSS gledao na to, i koliko je to baš za dobrobit djeteta. Mislim, meni je sve to malo pre povezano, ali, Bože moj, nismo svi isti! Kako god, želim vam sreću!


Da, meni je isto divna priča, romantična...Ali, istina, previše povezanih stavi  :Sad:  Ne bih htjela da pokleknete radi toga, ali to bi CZZS mogao biti problem i prepreka.  :Sad:

----------


## posvojenacurica

> Sve je to super... da je ljubav najvažnija, potpuno se slažem s tim, ali, neznam kakva bi to bila ljubav prema djetetu i dobrobit za njega da se ono susreće, pa makar i u prolazu s bio roditeljima, i kakav bi to bio život za novu obitelj, kada hodaš gradom i gledaš okolo u strahu. Dijete treba imati mir i stabilnost u novoj obitelji, i sigurno će osjetiti nesigurnost i nelagodu novih roditelja.
> 
> E sad, nisam se još susrela s izjavom soc. radnika da se djeca posvajaju većinom u istoj regiji. Jasno mi je da neće, osim ako baš nije nužno, veće dijete (kao što je bila moja kći ), dati u županiju gdje se govori potpuno drugačijim dijalektom, osobito ako je dijete školske dobi... Vjerujem da o takvim stvarima Centri promišljaju, kao i o tome da malo dijete može bez problema otići iz jednog na drugi kraj Lijepe naše. Kao što uvijek govore... posvojenje se zasniva i interesu djeteta.



Hmm... meni je rečeno da sam rođena (ne u drugoj županiji), već u drugoj državi! :O  Sad sam pogubljena.  :Sad:

----------


## DeDada

posvojenacurica, za bivše države neki centri su radili tako da dijete bude posvojeno u drugu zemlju.

----------


## Jelena

> posvojenacurica, za bivše države neki centri su radili tako da dijete bude posvojeno u drugu zemlju.


Bivše države nema već 24 godine. posvojenacurica je mlađa, ako samo dobro shvatila.
To je isto jedna od stvari koje bi me mučile kod posvajanja nekog djeteta iz Afrike ili Ukrajine. Iako ne kažem da ne bih posvojila dijete izdaleka. 

Jedino što nama malo starijima to i ne zvuči jako "druga država" ako se radi od BiH, pa čak ni Srbija ili Makedonija.

----------


## Jelena

Ne znam gdje živiš, ali ako si rođena u BiH i ti centri nisu nedostižni, nije valjda baš Foča ili Višegrad.

----------

